# 2001 Keyless Remote FCC Part Number?



## Doc Hawk (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi Maxers,

I purchased my Maxima used, without a remote - it is equipped, but the dealer didn't have the FOB. I'm trying to replace it, and I've found some conflicting part numbers online. Some sites say that the KBRASTU15 fits the 02-04 Maxima, while others say that is the 01-04 model. Some sites show the NHVWBU43 matches the 01, while others say it is only for the 2000 Max. Which is correct? Since I'm buying online it'll be hard to return it if I get the wrong one. If some of you '01 owners would please post the FCC number from the back of your remote, I'd be much obliged.


Thanks for any help!

Doc Hawk
Central Coast, CA
'01 Pearl White Maxima SE


----------



## 05pathfinderguy (Apr 2, 2005)

Doc Hawk said:


> Hi Maxers,
> 
> I purchased my Maxima used, without a remote - it is equipped, but the dealer didn't have the FOB. I'm trying to replace it, and I've found some conflicting part numbers online. Some sites say that the KBRASTU15 fits the 02-04 Maxima, while others say that is the 01-04 model. Some sites show the NHVWBU43 matches the 01, while others say it is only for the 2000 Max. Which is correct? Since I'm buying online it'll be hard to return it if I get the wrong one. If some of you '01 owners would please post the FCC number from the back of your remote, I'd be much obliged.
> 
> ...


If youd like to send me your VIN, i will gladly look it up for you, and give you the nissan number as well as fcc.


----------



## silver maxse (Jun 13, 2017)

*[email protected]*

Need FCC Number inorder to get a Remote for my 2001 Nissan Maxima SE. can someone me, Please. Thanks, Mike


----------

